# Iowa 2021



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I’ll be drawing next year, I plan on bow hunting either zone 5 or 6. I’m not quite sure if I’ll try to lease a chuck of property or go with an outfitter, I’m leaning towards a lease though. I don’t like how outfitter weeks are laid out, potential weather issues, and a 6 day hunt compared to a season. If anyone plans on drawing next year and is interested in splitting a lease let me know. I’m not entirely opposed to an outfitter either, looking for recommendations also.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Following - Next year I should be drawing as well and am looking at Zone 5 or 6. Have a group of us (3 or 4?) that all have 4 points currently. We were also looking to lease or hunt public but are now considering an outfitter due to time off.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Iv heard leases are crazy expensive there. Be interested to see how much you pay


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Leases there aren’t much different than west central Illinois, although whitetail hunting has gotten very commercialized which increases price.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually you can find leases that are very comparable to hunting with an outfitter for a week


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

The problem with iowa is you cant really take advantage of a lease because your not going to get drawn every year and u cant even use multiple weapons.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bassman00 said:


> Actually you can find leases that are very comparable to hunting with an outfitter for a week


Have you checked into any of the public land?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was checking the draw odds last night. I see it takes at least 4 points to draw the unit 5. At one time you could figure 3 would get you a tag. I know even in the western units that has increased by 1-2 more points.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Have you checked into any of the public land?


Just off my maps. I have a contact for zone 6 I need to check with to see if I can hunt his property. I really want private land with waiting four years for this tag


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bassman00 said:


> Just off my maps. I have a contact for zone 6 I need to check with to see if I can hunt his property. I really want private land with waiting four years for this tag


Yeah I understand, but if its leased year after year, how much better is it than public, unless its highly managed?


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Yeah I understand, but if its leased year after year, how much better is it than public, unless its highly managed?


this was exactly my thoughts. I see on hunting lease network you can bid on week long leases. Pretty sure fire way to know there’s been pressure in there before you. 
I know I’m a pretty big advocate for public lands on here but that’s because I’ve been on a few chunks that I’m told receive zero archery pressure. I believe the stigma of over hunted public land actually drives people away and keeps some spots overlooked. 
Best of luck to you though. A season long lease may be alright if you are sandwiched between some other private parcels.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

lreigler said:


> this was exactly my thoughts. I see on hunting lease network you can bid on week long leases. Pretty sure fire way to know there’s been pressure in there before you.
> I know I’m a pretty big advocate for public lands on here but that’s because I’ve been on a few chunks that I’m told receive zero archery pressure. I believe the stigma of over hunted public land actually drives people away and keeps some spots overlooked.
> Best of luck to you though. A season long lease may be alright if you are sandwiched between some other private parcels.


That’s an interesting move by Hunting Lease Network. I’m going to check that out.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Slimits said:


> The problem with iowa is you cant really take advantage of a lease because your not going to get drawn every year and u cant even use multiple weapons.


Not true. A none resident can draw zone 6 every year with a muzzle loader.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I am drawing zone 6 this coming year with two friends for bow.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

7mmsendero said:


> That’s an interesting move by Hunting Lease Network. I’m going to check that out.


I never did find any information on weekly leases.


----------

